# 2nd Gen Paddle Shift Steering Wheel Options



## yakub0 (Aug 16, 2019)

Hey all,

I'm trying to find out what steering wheels from other GM vehicles would fit on the 2nd Gen Cruze. 
More specifically, I'm trying to come up with a list of things needed to install paddle shifters on my car. I can figure out the wiring portion easy enough, just need to know if there are any other wheels from vehicles that have paddle shift that will fit.

Thanks!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!

Go to a dealer and look at the steering wheel airbags. That will be the best indication of whether or not they will work. The process can't be too different than a Gen I with possible exceptions to which TCM wire to connect and possibly the pin needed for the column harness. I have a post in the Gen I How-To section that lays out what I did.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

I think the 2020 corvette will be your only OEM option. Of course then you'll have a corvette logo on your horn haha. I'm sure there are 3rd party options out there you could wire up though.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

My wife had a 2010 Malibu that had them, might fit ?‍♂









Chevrolet GM OEM 2010 Malibu-Steering Wheel 20814876 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Chevrolet GM OEM 2010 Malibu-Steering Wheel 20814876 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Iamantman said:


> I think the 2020 corvette will be your only OEM option. Of course then you'll have a corvette logo on your horn haha. I'm sure there are 3rd party options out there you could wire up though.


How about the Camaros?


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Oh yeah I forgot some of the camaros had them. 

While I was browsing around yesterday I did see in an earlier thread about steering wheels where @Ma v e n had some first hand knowledge about other GM wheels not being compatible, so if the OP has to do a custom wiring job anyway, he can basically buy any steering wheel out there.


----------



## Ma v e n (Oct 8, 2018)

The paddles would go where the audio controls mount. If you're willing to give up your secondary audio controls, you can make Camaro paddle assemblies work in the stock wheel. No wheel is a direct fit. The 2020 Corvette wheel is awesome but it doesn't use the same electronics as the Cruze.


----------

